
Half Life: Alyx announced – 'Alyx' is a weird way to spell '3' - zeleza
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2W0N3uKXmo
======
aiscapehumanity
I dont even care anymore, maybe this is a fringe opinion but HL2 on its own is
an okay game but its such a departure from the feel of the first that it might
as well not even matter if its 3 or not. Its got nothing much to do
immediately with black messa anyway. Unless this game connects it since its
before HL2

